# Reg solvent w/ muzzle loader



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Can someone explain the reasoning behind not using reg gun solvent like hoppes #9 for muzzle loaders?

Thanks,

B


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I like to know...too. I've been told to use windex between shots with my patch and jag.


----------



## coltchris (Jan 8, 2005)

Depends on what powder your using. It is the recommended solvent for the new Blackhorn 209 powder. Thats all I shoot now and Hoppes #9 works excellent. I presume your talking about cleaning; swabing between shots is not necessary with Blackhorn.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

I like Rusty Duck for my black powder,triple7, etc. The Windex sounds like a good idea. You need quick evaporation between shoots on the range.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I use Hoppes to clean up BH209 in my inline. I never use Bore Butter in that.

In my sidelocks that I shoot patched balls and conicals lubed with Bore Butter and remove the barrel to clean up with hot, soapy water. Then I coat the bore with Bore Butter. I still use Hoppe's to clean up around the nipple area though and keep it oiled with gun oil.

The only reason I coat the bore with Bore Butter instead of oil is that I have found the seasoning method advocated by T/C to be effective in my sidelocks for reducing fouling. No petroleum products touch the bores of my sidelocks. I have no rust issues on bores treated this way even when left alone for several years. When I cleaned protected my sidelock bores with gun oil it took so much oil to get the same effect that I had trouble vacating the breech of all of the oil before shooting and got some hangfires as a result.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I use hoppes #9 black power solvent for my inline for 777 and regular #9 for cleaning the breech plug and threads. When sighting in I use a 50/50 combination of windex and rubbing alcohol for between shots in the windex spray bottle. Simply dump out half of the windex in and add the alcohol. 777 is anything but clean. When sighting in Saturday it took 3 wet patches and 1 dry patch for between shots to get the barrel clean. Its hard to load the second round and almost impossible to load the third if you don't clean between shots on my omega with shockwaves. BH209 is on the way from Cabelas.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

hoppes#9 works great for me 
one wet one dry between shots


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

i use super quick clean guns. It is a great products that works great fast and has an evaporante in it dries quick as you get ready for another shot. It is an awsome product.

Michigan based company as well!!!

http://www.superquickcleanguns.com/


----------

